

Elon Musk, Climate Hero? - mostafah
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/elon-musk-climate-hero

======
diafygi
Everyone is focusing on the effects of climate change, while Musk seems to
have already started finding the opportunities. In our lifetimes, 87% of the
world's energy sources will change from fossil-based to other[1]. That's a $5+
trillion per year economy that will move from one source per year to
another[2]. About $20 trillion worth of already purchased fossil assets will
have be stranded and left in the ground[3].

Musks is trying to be a big player in making the transition happen. There's a
double-digit-trillion dollar opportunity for new players in energy, and that's
what Musk is aiming for.

[1]: [http://www.pvsolarreport.com/the-next-
internet/](http://www.pvsolarreport.com/the-next-internet/)

[2]: [http://tonyseba.com/portfolio-item/solar-
trillions/](http://tonyseba.com/portfolio-item/solar-trillions/)

[3]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_bubble](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_bubble)

~~~
karmakaze
Spot on. Energy, storage tech, large consumers, and maybe producers.

